# appy color ?



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

She looks to be brown, bay, or black with varnish, but I can't really tell from that pic if she has snowcap.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Brown fewspot?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Not a fewspot - there is still a lot of base color that hasn't roaned out all the way.

She is a double pattern - blanket and varnish roan. She could possibly be a snowcap - can't quite tell from that picture. She probably started out similar to Rambo who is a blanket/varnish/snowcap. Rambo is bay of course...can't tell by the picture what your girl's base color is...


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx all! maybe these pics help a little?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She is bay, just like Rambo...


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok yes, better pics. Bay with both a blanket and varnish.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

thanx!!!! and rambo his a handsome boy


----------

